# F2L Trainer



## Me (Apr 8, 2007)

I've seen a LL trainer applet on these forums before, i'm really not all that skilled with coding things and making my own applets. 
So i was wondering if anyone knows of a F2L trainer similar to the LL trainers, because i need to make my F2L _consistant_.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe that Yuki has one on his site...I used to download it, but I couldn't really make sense of it (it's in Japanese). I think they show you different F2L pairs (from different slots) and you have to solve it or something.

http://www.geocities.jp/n_wota/Temp/

Scroll down to the bottom, and you'll see the link, "Tool::F2L Trainer M"


----------



## Arakron (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, scramble your cube and solve the cross, there you go. The reason you need an LL trainer is because it's not easy to scramble just the LL. For F2L you want the whole cube scrambled.


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2007)

Practice is key. Go slow and solve the F2L to minimize the move count, and your times will go down. Check cubestation.co.uk for special cases on the F2L to check out.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2007)

Where are the special cases? I know there was one in the older version, but I can't find it on the new cubestation...


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@Apr 8 2007, 08:40 PM
> * Where are the special cases? I know there was one in the older version, but I can't find it on the new cubestation... *


Nor me. I would also like to see some of your F2L tricks!


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, they are on the old one only, I guess. Here you go:
http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/...-emptyslots.php
http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/...ed-examples.php

Harris, I find it funny that you ask questions to me, as you are one of the best solvers in the world, you should be telling me  I wish I had a 10.46 solve, let alone an average!


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 9, 2007)

Pat,

Lol thanks for the complement, but I'm still have a lot to learn about cubing. I just seem to be better because only focus on one thing, speedsolving 3x3, and not so much the OH or Bld. I've never even own a 4x4 or 5x5 to this day. So once I get it, I'll be asking a lot of annoying questions too 

About Dan's F2L page...it brings me back old memories...that was how I learned the F2L. Btw, how do you add pics (for the OLL page?)


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

To add pics, just use IMG tags. Like this (without the *'s):
[*img*]put link to image here[*/*img*]


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Harris, if you ever come to a competition where I am also, remind me to give you a 4x4x4 and 5x5x5.


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 9 2007, 12:12 AM
> * Harris, if you ever come to a competition where I am also, remind me to give you a 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. *


 Wow thats nice of you!

Also thanks for that old website link, its got some nice stuff.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 13, 2007)

I have some nice stuff on my site. Check out the expert pages


----------

